# wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?



## Bieroholiker (26. März 2013)

hallo! mich würde mal interessieren was ihr mit den fischen macht wenn ihr sie mit nehmen möchtet aber noch ne weile weiter fischen wollt? ichmeine wo macht ihr sie hin? in folie und dann in den rucksack oder schleppt ihr kühlmöglichkeiten mit? wie lange hält sich das?


----------



## fordfan1 (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Im Rucksack eine Isotüte aus dem Supermarkt und ein paar Kühlakkus rein,bei sehr hohen Temperaturen auch mal ne Kühlbox.


----------



## daci7 (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Ein luftiger Korb mit feuchter Baumwollabdeckung im Schatten ist mMn das praktischste, Plastetüte in der Sonne das unpraktischste 
Alles dazwischen ist möglich.
Ich nehm zb. häufig nen Baumwollbeutel, weil mir der Korb oft zu unhandlich ist oder eben zum längeren Ansitz 'nen Setzkescher und/oder Kühltasche.
Wichtig ist auch wie man den Fisch versorgt - die inneren Organe sind zu schonen oder bei direkter Kühlung auch direkt zu entnehmen - Herzstich (der oft mit der Versetzung anderer Organe einhergeht) + lange Lagerung verträgt sich mMn daher schlechter als der Kehlschnitt +  Lagerung.

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Den Ausführungen von Daci ist nur wenig hinzuzufügen!
Da spricht der Bakteriologe!
Leute lasst den Mist mit Plastiktüten,das ergibt ideale Bedingungen für die
Bakterien,da gibt es eigentlich nur noch die Steigerung, den Fisch im Wasser liegen lassen.Das sieht man immer noch bei manchen Anglern.
Eine feuchte Jutetasche mit dem Fisch in den Schatten gehängt,am besten noch mit etwas Luftbewegung, hat einen Kühleffekt und geht selbst an warmen Sommertagen über 6-8 Std..
Dabei darauf achten,dass die Tasche immer feucht bleibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Aalbubi (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Da ich hauptsächlich auf Aal fische, nehme ich mir einfach einen 30 Liter Eimer mit. Dort packe ich etwas Wasser rein, um die Aale, die ich mit dem Aaltöter bewegungsunfähig mache, frisch zuhalten. Bei mir ist das kein Problem, da ich nicht länger als 6 Stunden am Wasser sitze. Ab und zu schneide ich die Haken einfach knapp ab und tue sie so in dem leicht mit Wasser befüllten Eimer, um sie zu Hause fachgerecht zu töten.


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Ganz einfach: SETZKESCHER!
Wenn ch gehe, hole ich ihn aus dem Wasser und kann alle Fische anschließend direkt töten, so bleiben sie garantiert am längsten frisch!
(Allerdings geht das natürlich nur beim Ansitzen!)

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## hydrophil (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

auf SD karte ... und danach kommen sie auf`s NAS.

vorteil:
du musst die tiere nicht killen, die karre stinkt nicht und vermehren koennen sie sich auch weiter.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



> um die Aale, die ich mit dem Aaltöter bewegungsunfähig mache,



Warum macht du denn das?
Ich lasse die einfach am Leben,wobei man natürlich schon mal das Wasser wechseln muss und dabei eben aufpassen sollte, dass die Schlänger nicht die Chance nutzen!
Ein Deckel gehört aus dem Grund natürlich auch auf den Eimer!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



> auf SD karte ... und danach kommen sie auf`s NAS.
> 
> vorteil:
> du musst die tiere nicht killen, die karre stinkt nicht und vermehren koennen sie sich auch weiter.



Und das ist natürlich keine Antwort,die der Frage entspricht!
Oder willst du uns nur von deiner Religion erzählen?

Jürgen


----------



## hydrophil (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

@taxi
oh doch, die antwort ist en point

und religioes bin ich sicher nicht ...


----------



## Hechters (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



hydrophil schrieb:


> auf SD karte ... und danach kommen sie auf`s NAS.
> 
> vorteil:
> du musst die tiere nicht killen, die karre stinkt nicht und vermehren koennen sie sich auch weiter.


 
Das gehört in den Thread C & R !


----------



## Aalbubi (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

@Taxidermis
Ich kappe die Wirbelsäule des Aales, damit ich ihm so wenig Qualen wie möglich zubereite. Dadurch ist wie bei den meisten Lebewesen die Nervenbahnen zum Gehirn gekappt, weshalb der Aal sozusagen kein schmerz empfindet. Ich bin kein Biologe, aber ich denke das der Stresspegel dadurch deutlich gehemmt wird, was bleibt ist ein intakter Körper der bewegungsunfähig ist. Wenn ich falsch liege, sagt mir bescheid und beweißt mir dann bitte das Gegenteil^^


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



> Wenn ich falsch liege, sagt mir bescheid und beweißt mir dann bitte das Gegenteil^^



Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen!
Und beweisen wird sowas niemand können,wegen mir mach das wie du willst,es scheint ja zu funktionieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Aalbubi (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

@Taxidermis
hoffentlich kam ich nicht falsch rüber 
ich will nur dazulernen  nichts provokantes


----------



## Honiggurami (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Beim Thema Aal hältern, man nehme einen Eimer mit Deckel und durchlöchert den Deckel, anschließend packt man Moos in den Eimer und macht diesen Feucht, der Aal kann so drin gehältert werden bis man den Aal zuhause dann schlachtet. Der Aal kann nämlich an Land atmen solange man die Haut feucht hält. 
Wenn man den Aal in einen Eimer voll Wasser tut bzw. mehrere Aale rein tut ist der Sauerstoffgehalt schnell aufgebraucht. Zum abtöten habe ich im Kurs mal gehört dass der Kursleiter den Aal in einer Frischhalte tüte tut und die Luft raussaugt, da er nach seiner Aussage hin der Aal sehr Sauerstoffempfindlich ist, und so schnell stirbt. Ist mir aber zu riskant.. ich bevorzuge die Methode das Genick am richtgen Punkt(!!!) zu durchtrennen. Evtl. noch den Kopf spalten, klingt eklig aber man ist damit auf der richtigen Seite. Und im endeffekt muss der Aal nicht mehr leiden als nötig.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## daci7 (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> @Taxidermis
> Ich kappe die Wirbelsäule des Aales, damit ich ihm so wenig Qualen wie möglich zubereite. Dadurch ist wie bei den meisten Lebewesen die Nervenbahnen zum Gehirn gekappt, weshalb der Aal sozusagen kein schmerz empfindet. Ich bin kein Biologe, aber ich denke das der Stresspegel dadurch deutlich gehemmt wird, was bleibt ist ein intakter Körper der bewegungsunfähig ist. Wenn ich falsch liege, sagt mir bescheid und beweißt mir dann bitte das Gegenteil^^



Dadurch hast du den Aal halt schnell getötet - wenn man den länger hältern wollen würde lässt sich das besser lebend machen, ansonsten töte ich meine Aale ähnlich, also durch das Durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule. Wie du sagtest, der Körper und dadurch die Organe bleiben auch hier möglichst intakt!

#h


----------



## Bieroholiker (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

keschern geht ja nur wenn man lange an einem ort bleibt. was aber wenn man auf zb beim spinnen länger zeit unterwegs ist? ständig nen nassen sack oder korb schleppen ist da ja ehr hinderlich. da wäre meine idee auch die mit der kühltüte und kühlakkus im rucksack. ein paar stunden dürfte das doch gut gehn oder?


----------



## LOCHI (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Beim Spinnfischen wird der Fang sofort ausgenommen, Kiemen raus, nasser Lappen oder Tuch rum und weiter gemacht. Da wir eh nur zwei Räuber mitnehem dürfen und ich meistens nach 4-5 Std. die Faxen dicke hab passiert da auch nix. Wobei wenn ich nen schönen Zander erwische hau ich meistens wieder ab ohne weiter zu angeln. 
Thema Aal, der wird gehältert bis ich nach Hause fahre und dann mit vollen Anlauf auf den Boden gedroschen, den haut es da mehrfach die Wirbelsäule durch und Ruhe ist! Da zappelt meist auch nix mehr. Organe werden dabei auch nicht beschädigt wobei ich den dann eh sofort schlachte! Klingt brutal, ist es auch!


----------



## Aalbubi (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Bevor jemand was zu Lochi´s Methode zur Tötung eines Aales irgendwas sagt..
Die Guillotine ist auch eine sehr brutale Art und Weise einen Menschen umzubringen, dennoch ist diese ziemlich human, da der Mensch nicht mitkriegt, wie die Schneide einen Köpft. So ist es auch mit dem Zerschmettern eines Kopfes bei einem Fisch. Brutal, effektiv und durch das kurzzeitige Leiden ein humanes Handeln. Ich habe schon viel zu oft gelesen das so eine Methode unerhörte Tierquälerei ist, was sie jedoch nicht ist.


----------



## Ronny N. (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> hallo! mich würde mal interessieren was ihr mit den fischen macht wenn ihr sie mit nehmen möchtet aber noch ne weile weiter fischen wollt? ichmeine wo macht ihr sie hin? in folie und dann in den rucksack oder schleppt ihr kühlmöglichkeiten mit? wie lange hält sich das?


@Bieroholiker,

bist du Ansitzer oder Spinangler?
Beim Ansitzen kannst du alle Fische(Friedfische) im Setzkescher hältern und beim Beenden deines Angeltages entscheiden was du mit deinem Fang machst.
Beim Spinfischen würde ich so entscheiden, hab ich einen leeren Kühlschrank und kann den Fisch verwerten, schlage ich ihn ab und gehe nach Hause.
Möchte ich einen schönen Angeltag haben und die anderen Tage angeln um Fische zu fangen, setze ich zurück.

MfG Ronny N.


----------



## Bieroholiker (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

nun ich war bisher immer ansitzer. allerdings war das meist nicht professionell das soll sich aber ändern. ich habs nun endlch mal nach 15 jahren geschafft mich für den schein an zu melden#6 
es wurde so wohl gekäschert als auch direkt gebraten oder in der kühlbox mit genommen. 
da ich aber nun am rhein wohne möchte ich mich dann geziehlter aufs spinnen konzentrieren und hab mir halt gedanken gemacht was dann am angebrachtesten ist und wie das wohl andere machen. 
dem keschern bin ich aber irgendwie ein wenig skeptisch was den stress der tiere angeht. hab mir halt immer mühe gegeben den tieren so wenig wie möglich weh zu tun.


----------



## Ronny N. (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Hältern am Fluss ist bei uns in SA verboten.

Ronny N.


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

kommt ganz drauf an welche fischart und jahreszeit entweder gekühlt in einer tasche oder box, aale kommen bei mir z.b in ein eimer mit frischem gras das hilft auch gegen die schleimerei der viecher, ab und an nutze ich auch ein fischgalgen aus einem ast bevor der fisch im auto in die tüte wandert


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> nun ich war bisher immer ansitzer. allerdings war das meist nicht professionell das soll sich aber ändern. ich habs nun endlch mal nach 15 jahren geschafft mich für den schein an zu melden#6
> es wurde so wohl gekäschert als auch direkt gebraten oder in der kühlbox mit genommen.
> da ich aber nun am rhein wohne möchte ich mich dann geziehlter aufs spinnen konzentrieren und hab mir halt gedanken gemacht was dann am angebrachtesten ist und wie das wohl andere machen.
> dem keschern bin ich aber irgendwie ein wenig skeptisch was den stress der tiere angeht. hab mir halt immer mühe gegeben den tieren so wenig wie möglich weh zu tun.



Macht dir mal keine Sorgen um die Hälterung der Fische - wenn du Rhein-Spinnfischer-Neuling bist solltest du dir erstmal Sorgen darum machen überhaupt Fische zu fangen ;P

|supergri


----------



## Bieroholiker (30. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

och ichbin ganz zuversichtlich.


----------



## donak (30. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Also, wenn ich zum Spinnfischen unterwegs bin, haeb ich meist nen Rucksack dabei. Die gefangenen Fische, kommen dann in ein nasse Handtuch und dann in eine Plastiktüte, durch das nasse Handtuch entsteht selbts im Sommer Verdunstungskälte und somit bleiben die Fische frisch.


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



donak schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich zum Spinnfischen unterwegs bin, haeb ich meist nen Rucksack dabei. Die gefangenen Fische, kommen dann in ein nasse Handtuch und dann in eine Plastiktüte, durch das nasse Handtuch entsteht selbts im Sommer Verdunstungskälte und somit bleiben die Fische frisch.


 
#d Laß die Plastetüte weg ,dann stimmt´s.|supergri 
     Aale hältern so wie Honiggurami beschrieben haut hin.
Andere Fische ,im Boot in feuchtes Frotteehandtuch einschlagen
und auf Rostlegen das es rundum verdunsten kann,beim
"Wandern"das selbe Verfahren in einem Netzbeutel außen
an der Tasche eingehängt (das die Hose nicht naß  wird)


----------



## Christian1987S (30. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

In Platiktüte und Kühlbox. Fertig is


----------



## feko (30. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

genau christian...du kämpfst dich kilometerlang durchs unterholz,und schleppst noch ne kühlbox mit.
links die Kühlbox,rechts die Rute,den Kescher zwischen den zähnen =)




Ich halte es auch wie die meisten,Baumwolltasche,mher nicht,diese schattig gelagert,und los gehts

vg


----------



## flavius (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

[FONT=&quot]Moin,

@Aalbubi


> die ich mit dem Aaltöter bewegungsunfähig mache.....ist das kein Problem, da ich nicht länger als 6 Stunden am Wasser sitze


Dir sollte man sofort den Schein wegnehmen! Anzeige inklusive.
Hast du denn überhaupt keine Ahnung?



> Ich kappe die Wirbelsäule des Aales, damit ich ihm so wenig Qualen wie möglich zubereite. Dadurch ist wie bei den meisten Lebewesen die Nervenbahnen zum Gehirn gekappt, weshalb der Aal sozusagen kein schmerz empfindet. Ich bin kein Biologe, aber ich denke das der Stresspegel dadurch deutlich gehemmt wird, was bleibt ist ein intakter Körper der bewegungsunfähig ist. Wenn ich falsch liege, sagt mir bescheid und beweißt mir dann bitte das Gegenteil


Wenn du den Aal in einem Eimer hälterst, wenn erlaubt, ist das die Methode der Wahl.



> Thema Aal, der wird gehältert bis ich nach Hause fahre und dann mit vollen Anlauf auf den Boden gedroschen, den haut es da mehrfach die Wirbelsäule durch und Ruhe ist! Da zappelt meist auch nix mehr. Organe werden dabei auch nicht beschädigt wobei ich den dann eh sofort schlachte! Klingt brutal, ist es auch!



Ihr liegt falsch, und zwar gewaltig! Was ihr hier denkt ist sowas von egal bzw. illegal.
Wenn ich das von euch beschriebene sehe, dann nehme ich euch den Fisch weg und erstatte Anzeige bei der hinzugerufenen Polizei. 

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ihr  müsst in Deutschland mit dem Aal laut TierschlV wie folgt verfahren:


> (10) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muss diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten nach Maßgabe der Anlage 1 Nummer 9 betäuben. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen
> .....[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Aale, wenn sie höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]



Kleiner Konflikt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn das Hältern, sowie das Ausnehmen am Wasser verboten ist,  darf man diese dort nicht angeln. 

 [/FONT]


----------



## cw69 (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Hallo,

auf jeden Fall ausnehmen, und wenn man nichts weiter dabei hat gehen 
auch Brennesseln, ordentlich mit den Pflanzen einwickeln. 

carsten


----------



## Aalbubi (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

@ Flavius
Ich habe auf der Homepage des BVO recherchiert und musste feststellen, das die Prüfer und Lehrer uns etwas falsches beigebracht haben. Um den Aal am effektivsten zu töten, sollte man das Gehirn zerstören oder wie du vorher beschrieben hast, beide Herzen rausnehmen und die Eingeweide entfernen.

Ich verwende auch nicht die Methode des Genickbruches vom Aal, indem er auf dem Boden geschlagen wird. Es ist auch laut den Richtlinien illegal, diese Methode zu verwenden, jedoch führt sie bei richtiger Anwendung zum Ziel, wie der Aaltöter selber. 
Man sollte nicht alles schlecht reden, was illegal ist. 
Jedoch kann man nicht wissen ob da ein Junge mit Mädchenarmen den Aal auf dem Boden haut oder nicht.
Zudem möchte ich dir nochmal danken, das du bewiesen hast, dass meine Prüfer und Lehrer den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht haben.
Tue dem AB noch einen Gefallen und gehe nicht so aggressiv an einige Sachen ran, um die Atmosphäre ruhiger zu gestalten.

ps. Ich habe von vielem ne Ahnung, aber alles wissen kann man nicht


----------



## Wildkarpfen (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Welche zwei Herzen?????


----------



## Aalbubi (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

der Aal hat im Schwanzbereich ein Kaudalherz


----------



## Christian1987S (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Kühlbox oder vorher Setzkescher. Wobei ich letzteres erfragen muss ob es noch an unserem Gewässer erlaubt ist.


----------



## Gohann (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> @ Flavius
> Ich habe auf der Homepage des BVO recherchiert und musste feststellen, das die Prüfer und Lehrer uns etwas falsches beigebracht haben. Um den Aal am effektivsten zu töten, sollte man das Gehirn zerstören oder wie du vorher beschrieben hast, beide Herzen rausnehmen und die Eingeweide entfernen.
> 
> Ich verwende auch nicht die Methode des Genickbruches vom Aal, indem er auf dem Boden geschlagen wird. Es ist auch laut den Richtlinien illegal, diese Methode zu verwenden, jedoch führt sie bei richtiger Anwendung zum Ziel, wie der Aaltöter selber.
> ...



Tja, die "Prüfer und Lehrer" unterrichten und prüfen auch nur nach den vorgegebenen Richtlinien!

Wir haben anscheinend wieder einen selbst ernannten Gutmenschen, bzw. Besserwisser an "Board". Wahrscheinlich jemand der auch sterng nach den Richtlinien sein Hobby betreibt!

Ich will hier weder über C+R diskutieren, noch über ein Mitnehmen von Fischen. Wichtig finde ich nur: Sollte man einen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen wollen, dann sollte er auch wie ein hochwertiges Lebensmittel, was er auch ist behandelt werden! Wo es eraubt ist bis zum Ende des Angelns in einem ausreichend großen Setzkescher gehältert werden. Schnell getötet werden und auch möglichst schnell gekühlt werden.

Ist die nicht erlaubt lasse ich meine Fische im Sommer wieder frei! Im Herbst und Winter kann man sie getötet in einer Kühlbox mit entsprechenden Akkus hältern. Die Fische sollten aber augeblutet sein.

Da ich auch Meeresangler bin halte ich folgende Methode für die Beste!

Fisch abschlagen und kehlen. Danach ausnehmen und den Fisch in Kühlbox mir gefrorenen PET Flaschen lagern.

Zum Thema Aaltöter muss ich sagen: Ich habe das Ding für einen Gag gehalten und habe ihn, nachdem ich einen geschenkt bekommen habe getestet. Die Aale sind für meine Begriffe einen schnelleren Tod gestorben als mit Knüppel oder auf den Boden schlagen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> der Aal hat im Schwanzbereich ein Kaudalherz


Hi,

haben nicht nur Schleimaale (Neunauge gehört dazu!) dieses "Kardinal-, Caudal- o.a. Portalherz" (Muskelpartien im Schwanzbereich welche die Herzleistung lediglich unterstützen)?

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord

Sascha #h


----------



## Aalbubi (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

@Kugelis67
Das weiß ich leider nicht, habe aber mal auf einer Seite Namens aalfreunde punkt de darüber etwas gelesen. Wenn es nur ein sekundäres System ist, bräuchte man es nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Gohann schrieb:


> Wir haben anscheinend wieder einen selbst ernannten Gutmenschen, bzw. Besserwisser an "Board". Wahrscheinlich jemand der auch sterng nach den Richtlinien sein Hobby betreibt!



Moin,

derjenige handelt nur nach den Gesetzen, wenn es ihm passt. Wenn es nicht passt und er einen Fisch innerhalb der Schonzeit mitnehmen möchte, dann belehrt er den Aufseher und gut ist. Wie im "geschluckte Haken Thread" zu lesen.

Aber jegliche Diskisson sind mit dem eh unnötig. Er weiss alles und kann alles und wir sollen gefälligst dankbar sein, das wir einen User hier haben der die reine Lehre predigt.

Solche Leute sind Paradebeispiele für den Nutzen der Ignore Funktion.

@ AalBubi, Respekt das du ruhig bleibst, nachdem dich so ein Typ quer von der Seite anmacht!


----------



## Gohann (31. März 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> derjenige handelt nur nach den Gesetzen, wenn es ihm passt. Wenn es nicht passt und er einen Fisch innerhalb der Schonzeit mitnehmen möchte, dann belehrt er den Aufseher und gut ist. Wie im "geschluckte Haken Thread" zu lesen.
> 
> ...



Habe mir das andere Gesülze gar nicht angesehen! Aber ich muss dir vollkommen Recht geben.! Der weiis eigentlich nicht was Angeln bedeutet. Er sucht sich auch besser ein anderes Hobby!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## diez (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



cw69 schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall ausnehmen,



Wenn das ausnehmen erlaubt ist und praktiziert wird bitte ich als Hundebesitzer:
*Vergrabt das Zeugs dann wenigstens (genau so die Notdurft)!*

Es gibt kaum ekeligeres, als einen Hund im Auto sitzen zu haben, der sich in angemoderten Fischzeugs oder dergleichen gewälzt hat...#h


----------



## stroffel (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



flavius schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> Ihr liegt falsch, und zwar gewaltig! Was ihr hier denkt ist sowas von egal bzw. illegal.
> Wenn ich das von euch beschriebene sehe, dann nehme ich euch den Fisch weg und erstatte Anzeige bei der hinzugerufenen Polizei.
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



#d mann, mann, mann. Sind das Sitten. #d#d#d

Du wirst Dich vor Glückwünschen kaum Retten können. Die Polizei liebt nämlich Leute die Gesetzestexte zitieren können.

Back to Topic:
Beim Spinfischen kommt der Fang in eine Plastiktüte. Das ist zwar nicht optimal, aber bei uns ist die Entnahme sowieso auf 1 Raubfisch pro Monat beschränkt und ich wohne nur 5 min vom Gewässer weg. D.h. der fisch wird kurz eingetüted, es wird zusammengebaut und 15 min später liegt der Fisch in der Küche.
Bei längeren Touren oder Ansitzen kommt alles in eine Kühlbox. Und zwar die guten "alten" mit Eis-Akkus ohne elektro-kühlung. Die halten auch bei heißem Wetter richtig kalt, sind leichter zu reinigen und 100% Wetterfest.


----------



## Andal (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



flavius blockwartus schrieb:


> Wenn ich das von euch beschriebene sehe, dann nehme ich euch den Fisch weg...



Da du ja der große Wissenschaftler bist, kannst du dein Vorgehen sicher auch hieb- und stichfest begründen, wenn du dich an Dingen vergreifst, die sich in anderer Leute Händen befinden. Wie das so ist mit deiner willkürlichen Beschlagnahme und der womöglich damit verbundenen Nötigung... was halt alles so dazu gehört.

Vielleicht ist dein Gegenüber auch kein Freund langer Worte. Dann kannst du dir auf gleich einen Arzt herbeirufen!?


----------



## Gohann (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da du ja der große Wissenschaftler bist, kannst du dein Vorgehen sicher auch hieb- und stichfest begründen, wenn du dich an Dingen vergreifst, die sich in anderer Leute Händen befinden. Wie das so ist mit deiner willkürlichen Beschlagnahme und der womöglich damit verbundenen Nötigung... was halt alles so dazu gehört.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dein Gegenüber auch kein Freund langer Worte. Dann kannst du dir auf gleich einen Arzt herbeirufen!?



|gooder Junge hat Mut! Ich glaube bei seinem Verhalten würde er an unserem Vereinsgewässer auch bei Mitgliedern, die sonst eine Seele von Mensch sind das Schwimmen lernen.Ich kann solch eine Besserwisserei nicht verstehen.#d

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## maflomi01 (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Das soll er mal versuchen erst gibts ne schelle dann werde ich die "Grünne Minna" (Tschuldigung Polizei) dazurufen und diesen Bengel anzeigen wegen Diebstahl , auf die gegenanzeige wegen Körperverletzung pfeif ich da werden ihn die Richter und mein Anwalt auslachen


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Um den braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen, das er euch Fische wegnimmt oder euch festhält und die Polizei ruft. Der ist nur hier um Ärger zu machen. Ausserdem ist das bei solchen Internetmaulhelden immer dasselbe. In Foren machen sie auf starken Typ und im richtigen Leben fressen sie aus dem Hundenapf. Manche Dinge ändern sich nie!


----------



## flavius (1. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Moin und frohe Ostern,

zu Beginn und zum Nachdenken etwas aus „Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht“ von Thomas9904:



> Das Anglerboard soll der Kommunikation der Angler untereinander dienen in dem sowohl Kritik wie auch Lob ihren Raum haben sollen.
> Dazu gehört aber auch, dass sich die Member sowohl an die Boardregeln wie auch an das geltende Recht halten. So schwer das fallen mag, wenn man gerade so richtig verärgert ist.
> Das bedeutet aber auch:
> >Dass man genannte Fakten belegen können muß.
> ...


Ich wähle hier bewusst diese direkte Ansprache. Auch wenn sich hier einige auf die Füße getreten fühlen bringt man damit mehr Menschen zum Nachdenken über ihr Handeln oder ihre Einstellung, als wenn man die sanfte Tour wählt. 
Wenn ich mit bereits Gesagtem konform gehe, enthalte ich mich meines Kommentars. 
Ein Beispiel aus diesem Thread *Aalbubi* mit Antworten von Taxidermist  (das ist nicht persönlich zu nehmen):



> *um die Aale, die ich mit dem Aaltöter bewegungsunfähig mache, *
> Warum macht du denn das?
> Ich lasse die einfach am Leben,wobei man natürlich schon mal das Wasser wechseln muss und dabei eben aufpassen sollte, dass die Schlänger nicht die Chance nutzen!
> Ein Deckel gehört aus dem Grund natürlich auch auf den Eimer!
> ...



Hier haben zwei den Versuch einer Diskussion gewagt und beide waren zu zurückhaltend, höflich etc. 
Zielführen war das leider noch nicht.

Nach meinem Beitrag kam dann von Aalbubi :



> Ich habe auf der Homepage des BVO recherchiert und musste feststellen, dass die Prüfer und Lehrer uns etwas falsches beigebracht haben. Um den Aal am effektivsten zu töten, sollte man das Gehirn zerstören oder wie du vorher beschrieben hast, beide Herzen rausnehmen und die Eingeweide entfernen.



So, Aalbubi hat mal nach dem Sinn der Tötungsvorschrift recherchiert. Für mich ein kleiner Erfolg. 
Diese Aussage von ihm ist noch zu überdenken,


> Man sollte nicht alles schlecht reden, was illegal ist.


aber:


> Zudem möchte ich dir nochmal danken, das du bewiesen hast, dass meine Prüfer und Lehrer den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht haben.


Gern geschehen, ich helfe gerne weiter und bin zu sachlichen Diskussionen bereit.

@Gohann


> Tja, die "Prüfer und Lehrer" unterrichten und prüfen auch nur nach den vorgegebenen Richtlinien!


Das steht außer Frage. Bloß sind diese Richtlinien am Wasser nicht relevant. Dort zählt die Gesetzeslage. Ich kann mich im Straßenverkehr auch nicht auf den Theorieunterricht von vor Jahrzehnten berufen.
Ebenso muss sich der Angler informieren. Dies kann z.B. über die Vereinszeitung oder Eigenrecherche erfolgen.



> Wahrscheinlich jemand der auch sterng nach den Richtlinien sein Hobby betreibt!


Richtig, was ist daran verkehrt?

@Allrounder27


> derjenige handelt nur nach den Gesetzen, wenn es ihm passt. Wenn es nicht passt und er einen Fisch innerhalb der Schonzeit mitnehmen möchte, dann belehrt er den Aufseher und gut ist. Wie im "geschluckte Haken Thread" zu lesen.


Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, einfachste Texte zu verstehen. Was bei dir in Posemuckel gilt ist deine Sache.
Für mich gilt nach bremischer Binnenfischereiverordnung:


> § 5 Zurücksetzen unberechtigter Fänge, Fangeinrich
> tungen
> (1) Werden Fische, deren Entnahme verboten ist, lebend gefangen, so hat der Fischer sie unverzüglich und mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt zurückzusetzen. Werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr lebensfähig, so hat er sie
> *unschädlich zu beseitigen*. Nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische sind vorher unverzüglich tierschutzgerecht zu töten.
> (2) Das Einbringen oder *das Liegenlassen* von toten oder *nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fischen* oder Fischteilen in oder an einem Gewässer* ist unzulässig. *



@Andal


> Da du ja der große Wissenschaftler bist, kannst du dein Vorgehen sicher auch hieb- und stichfest begründen, wenn du dich an Dingen vergreifst, die sich in anderer Leute Händen befinden.


Einen Aal jemandem aus den Händen zu ziehen ist sicher nicht zielführend, da gibt es zu viel Gleitreibung. Der schon mehrfach auf den Boden geworfene hat sicherlich mehr Grip.
Hier kurz die Gesetzeslage:

§17 Tierschutzgesetz


> Mit *Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren* oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1.ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> 2.einem Wirbeltier
> a)*aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden* oder
> b)länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leidenzufügt.



Für den Aal nimmt man ein Messer oder einen Aaltöter. Das beschriebene Totschlagen auf dem Boden bedeutet hier Roheit.

und, wovon hier aber keine Rede war:

§ 32 StGB


> Notwehr
> (1) Wer eine Tat begeht, die durch Notwehr geboten ist, handelt nicht rechtswidrig.
> (2) Notwehr ist die Verteidigung, die erforderlich ist, um einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem *anderen* abzuwenden.


Es kann ein Einschreiten gerechtfertigt sein, da das menschliche Mitgefühl mit der gepeinigten Kreatur verteidigt werden muss. Das „*anderen*“ ist zugegeben in der Rechtsprechung Auslegungssache. 

@Gohann


> Der Junge hat Mut! Ich glaube bei seinem Verhalten würde er an unserem Vereinsgewässer auch bei Mitgliedern, die sonst eine Seele von Mensch sind das Schwimmen lernen.Ich kann solch eine Besserwisserei nicht verstehen.


Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht unddie Vereinssatzung können zum Vereinsausschluss führen, „Besserwisserei“ leider nicht. Das bedeutest, dass du ausgeschlossen wirst, nicht ich.

@maflomi01


> Das soll er mal versuchen erst gibts ne schelle dann werde ich die "Grünne Minna" (Tschuldigung Polizei) dazurufen und diesen Bengel anzeigen wegen Diebstahl , auf die gegenanzeige wegen Körperverletzung pfeif ich da werden ihn die Richter und mein Anwalt auslachen.



Tut mir wirklich leid für dich, aber lachen würden nur der Richter, dein Anwalt und ich. 
Falls du so schnell mit der Faust zur Sache gehst,  dann solltest du dir der Konsequenzen bewusst sein.

@Allrounder27
Und wenn ein kleiner Mann sich für groß hält, dann kommt so etwas dabei raus: 


> Um den braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen, das er euch Fische wegnimmt oder euch festhält und die Polizei ruft. Der ist nur hier um Ärger zu machen. Ausserdem ist das bei solchen Internetmaulhelden immer dasselbe. In Foren machen sie auf starken Typ und im richtigen Leben fressen sie aus dem Hundenapf. Manche Dinge ändern sich nie!


Diese „Ignorierungsfunktion“ lasse ich mir dennoch gerne von dir erklären.

Ich möchte an alle appellieren, das Angeln nicht als rechtsfreien Raum zu sehen. Jeder, der in dieser Hinsicht  nicht der Gesetzeslage folgt, macht den gesamten Angelsport angreifbar. 
Dieses Forum ist aber unbedingt geeignet, sich in dieser Form auszutauschen. Unqualifizierte abwertende Meinungsäußerungen helfen da aber nicht weiter[FONT=&quot][/FONT].

Es wäre schön die versteckten Stimmen zu hören, die gleicher Ansicht sind.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



flavius schrieb:


> §17 Tierschutzgesetz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin sicher, daß es die gibt.
Das ist es seeehr großes Forum...
Bestimmt bist Du mit Deinen Ansichten nicht völlig alleine!

Grüße vom Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Flavius bedeutet auf lateinisch "Blond".

Toll, wie treffend manche Leute ihre Nicknamen auswählen.


----------



## Andal (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



> @Andal
> 
> Einen Aal jemandem aus den Händen zu ziehen ist sicher nicht zielführend, da gibt es zu viel Gleitreibung. Der schon mehrfach auf den Boden geworfene hat sicherlich mehr Grip.
> Hier kurz die Gesetzeslage:
> ...



Na dann viel Vergnügen, wenn dein Kontrahent, vollkommen zu Recht, die Wahrung seines Besitzstandes und seiner körperlichen Freiheit mit Mitteln des Unmittelbaren Zwanges durchsetzt. Ich hoffe sehr, dass dir das alsbald zum Erlebnis wird.

Wie Lui schon schrieb... so blond...!


----------



## vermesser (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Ihr habt Sorgen. Je nach Angelart kommt der Fisch beim Waten in einen feuchten Lappen und in ne Tüte in Rucksack. Im Boot kommt er in den Schatten unter ein feuchtes Tuch. Und beim Ansitz in eine Kühlbox, mit oder ohne Akkus je nach Witterung.

Und man nimmt den Fisch vorher NICHT aus. Mir wurde das mal so erklärt, daß jede Verletzung des Körpers zum Eindringen von Sauerstoff und damit schnellerem Verderb führt. 

Der unverletzte, tote und feuchte Fisch hat ja noch seine Schleimhaut, das hält den Verderb für einige Stunden in Schach.


----------



## Patrick S. (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Bei mir kommen die gefangenen Fische gleich auf Eis. Dazu werden Tetra Packs gesammelt, diese mit Wasser befüllt und ab in den Frosta...

So liegen die Fische gleich am Wasser auf Eis und die Kühlkette ist bis zu Hause gewährleistet...

So einfach wie möglich...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und man nimmt den Fisch vorher NICHT aus. Mir wurde das mal so erklärt, daß jede Verletzung des Körpers zum Eindringen von Sauerstoff und damit schnellerem Verderb führt.


 
Ja, das hat mir auch mal ein Koch erklärt. Den Fischkörper öffnet man erst, wenn er unmittelbar danach gefroren oder verwertet wird.


----------



## daci7 (2. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



vermesser schrieb:


> [...]
> Und man nimmt den Fisch vorher NICHT aus. Mir wurde das mal so erklärt, daß jede Verletzung des Körpers zum Eindringen von Sauerstoff und damit schnellerem Verderb führt. [...]


Genau - Sauerstoff sollte so wenig wie möglich eindringen, damit die vorhandenen Bakterien sich nicht noch schneller vermehren und (was mMn fast noch wichtiger ist) es sollten nicht noch mehr Bakterien eindringen. Daher ist auch beim Abstechen oder Kehlen der Fische darauf zu achten keine Organe wie Niere, Leber, Galle und vor allem Magen und Darm zu verletzen.
#h


----------



## dosenelch (3. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Was ist denn nun so schlimm am Transport in Plastiktüten? Die Vermehrung von Bakterien oder das Material der Tüte (Weichmacher etc.)? Und was ist mit diesen durchsichtigen Müllbeuteln? Ist es nicht in erster Linie wichtig, dass der Fisch beim Transport gut gekühlt wird?


----------



## 42er barsch (3. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

tot !!


----------



## Aalbubi (3. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Ich hoffe das passt hier noch ins Thema rein, da schon zuvor von der Tötung von Fischen gesprochen wurde.
Die Tötung eines Fisches erreicht man eigentlich ja dabei, indem man das Herz zerstört und somit die Sauerstoffzufuhr zum Gehirn gekappt wird und das Lebewesen stirbt. Nun ist dies ja bei dem Aal etwas schwerer zu bewerkstelligen.

Diesen Effekt kann man bei Lebewesen auch durch Ausbluten erreichen.  

Nun kommt meine eigentliche Frage.

Könnte ein Aal durch einen Schnitt im Nacken genug Blut verlieren, das es in geringer Zeit verblutet und es somit zum Hirntot kommt?
MfG
Victor


----------



## daci7 (4. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun so schlimm am Transport in Plastiktüten? Die Vermehrung von Bakterien oder das Material der Tüte (Weichmacher etc.)? Und was ist mit diesen durchsichtigen Müllbeuteln? Ist es nicht in erster Linie wichtig, dass der Fisch beim Transport gut gekühlt wird?



Durch die Plastiktüte erreichst du soz. einen Gewächshauseffekt und vorhandene Bakterien vermehren sich noch schneller.
Benutzt du einen Jutebeutel oder einen Korb zirkuliert die Luft und durch die Verdunstung wird zusätzlich gekühlt.
|wavey:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Könnte ein Aal durch einen Schnitt im Nacken genug Blut verlieren, das es in geringer Zeit verblutet und es somit zum Hirntot kommt?
> MfG
> Victor


 
Habe schon ältere Angler gesehen, die die Aale so getötet haben und dicht im Nacken einen Schnitt bis etwa 2/3 des Durchmessers geführt haben (also eine Zweidrittel-Enthauptung, wenn man so will).

Der Aal war (natürlich nicht medizinisch bewiesen, aber dem Augenschein nach) sofort tot und hat auch nicht mehr gezuckt oder sonstige Regungen gezeigt. 

Nachdem Aale durch das Durchtrennen des Rückenmarkes zu töten sind, dürfte das auch geltendem Recht entsprechen (oder?).


----------



## dosenelch (4. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Durch die Plastiktüte erreichst du soz. einen Gewächshauseffekt und vorhandene Bakterien vermehren sich noch schneller.
> Benutzt du einen Jutebeutel oder einen Korb zirkuliert die Luft und durch die Verdunstung wird zusätzlich gekühlt.
> |wavey:



Auch dann, wenn die Fische vor dem Transport ausgenommen, anschließend unter fließend frischem Wasser gründlich abgespült und dann z.B. in einem Müllbeutel beidseitig gekühlt (also unten eine Lage Kühlakkus, dann Fische und obenauf wieder Akkus) in einer Kühlbox transportiert werden?


----------



## daci7 (5. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Auch dann, wenn die Fische vor dem Transport ausgenommen, anschließend unter fließend frischem Wasser gründlich abgespült und dann z.B. in einem Müllbeutel beidseitig gekühlt (also unten eine Lage Kühlakkus, dann Fische und obenauf wieder Akkus) in einer Kühlbox transportiert werden?



Komplizierte Frage würde ich sagen - wenn du gut kühlst, sollte nichts passieren 
Hier scheiden sich die Geister und es wird zur Glaubensfrage würd ich sagen.

#h


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr habt Sorgen. Je nach Angelart kommt der Fisch beim Waten in einen feuchten Lappen und in ne Tüte in Rucksack. Im Boot kommt er in den Schatten unter ein feuchtes Tuch. Und beim Ansitz in eine Kühlbox, mit oder ohne Akkus je nach Witterung.
> 
> Und man nimmt den Fisch vorher NICHT aus. Mir wurde das mal so erklärt, daß jede Verletzung des Körpers zum Eindringen von Sauerstoff und damit schnellerem Verderb führt.
> 
> Der unverletzte, tote und feuchte Fisch hat ja noch seine Schleimhaut, das hält den Verderb für einige Stunden in Schach.


 

weis nicht, ob das so unbedingt für alle Fische zutrifft
Es soll ja "Mitbewohner" der Fische geben, die nach dem Tod ins Muskelfleisch abwandern.
Bin ich mir aber jetzt gerade etwas unsicher
Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



> weis nicht, ob das so unbedingt für alle Fische zutrifft
> Es soll ja "Mitbewohner" der Fische geben, die nach dem Tod ins Muskelfleisch abwandern.
> Bin ich mir aber jetzt gerade etwas unsicher


Sehr selten (hab ich noch nie gesehen) gibt es Nematoden und die wandern tatsächlich ins Muskelfleisch!Aber die siehst du spätestens beim Filetieren und wenn nicht, ist das auch nur ein ästhetischer Mangel,weil die spätestens wenn der Fisch gegart ist, auch tot sind!
Also eine echte Gefahr sind die Nematoden für Menschen nicht.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fadenw%C3%BCrmer

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Gefährlich im durchgegarten Zustand sicher nicht, nur ob ich den noch mit Appetiet reinbeiße|kopfkrat
Ich hab in DK Aale mit Schwimmblasenbandwurm gefangen , da hab ich drauf verzichtet.
Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Also schmecken würden mir solche Fische auch nicht mehr!
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal Refos mit Bandwürmern und da ging auch der Apetitt gleich auf Null! Die hat dann der Hund gefressen,der wird ja regelmäßig entwurmt!

Jürgen


----------



## Marceloco (5. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

also wenn sich mein fangerfolg in grenzen hält und die fische relativ klein sind lande ich meine fischer erst mit einem schwerlast kran und lasse sie mit einem armehubschrauber nachhause fliegen...|kopfkrat

:m|muahah:


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (10. April 2013)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Hallo,

wer sich so richtig mit Nematoden und allem was an unangenehmen Nebenerscheinungen beim Verzehr von Fisch auftauchen könnte, müssten die Japaner sein die ja bekanntlich viel und vor allem rohen Fisch essen.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord

Sascha


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



flavius schrieb:


> Moin und frohe Ostern,
> 
> zu Beginn und zum Nachdenken etwas aus „Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht“ von Thomas9904:
> 
> ...




Ich habe nichts hinzuzufügen. Schön gesagt.

Und wenn man beim Stintesenken dann einem Gesetzeshüter gegenübersteht der darauf besteht den einzelnen Fisch abzuschlagen und per Herzstich zu töten kann man sich bei den Sessel***sern "herzlich" bedanken. Umso mehr wenn nach der Tötungsaktion der Schwarm weg ist.

Alles schon passiert.

Viele Grüße von hier aus,

S. F***k


----------



## Xylence (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt. Ich habe jetzt einige Post gelesen ( nicht alle ) und mir ist aufgefallen das einige von Schmerz und leid der Fisch schreiben. Und von wegen Setzkescher. 
Bei meinem Lehrgang zum "Angelschein" habe ich gelernt das es nicht bewiesen ist ob Fische überhaupt schmerzen empfinden können. Es sei noch nicht herausgestellt. Natürlich, wenn es ungeklärt ist sollte es trotzdem so schonend wie möglich passieren, falls er denn schmerzen empfinden kann. 
Und zum Thema Setzkescher, da habe ich gelernt das es verboten ist einen Setzkescher zu nutzen da die Fische da eingeengt drinnen sind und das die Fische stresst?! 

Ich will nicht Klug*******n nur liege ich damit komplett daneben oder ist da was dran ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Setzkescher sind nicht in jedem Bundesland verboten.


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



> Bei meinem Lehrgang zum "Angelschein" habe ich gelernt das es nicht  bewiesen ist ob Fische überhaupt schmerzen empfinden können. Es sei noch  nicht herausgestellt. *Natürlich, wenn es ungeklärt ist sollte es  trotzdem so schonend wie möglich passieren, falls er denn schmerzen  empfinden kann.*



So ist es richtig. Mit diesem Grundgedanken, und wenn du dich regelmäßig auf dem Laufenden hältst, machst du alles richtig.



> Und zum Thema Setzkescher, da habe ich gelernt das es verboten ist einen  Setzkescher zu nutzen da die Fische da eingeengt drinnen sind und das  die Fische stresst?!



Ein Setzkescher ist nicht überall verboten. Dort wo er erlaubt ist, werden meist bestimmte Standards wie Länge, Bauart oder Art der Anbringung verlangt. Informiere dich jeweils im Landesfischereigesetz und auf deinen Erlaubnisscheinen.



> Ich will nicht Klug*******n nur liege ich damit komplett daneben oder ist da was dran ?



Fragen ist keine Klugscheixxerei. Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm. #6


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Setzkescher sind nicht in jedem Bundesland verboten.



Atombomben auch nicht!


----------



## Xylence (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie nehmt ihr eure fische mit nach hause?*

Alles klar ;-)

Aber verwunderlich in dem einen Bundesland es erlaubt ist und in dem anderen nicht. Entweder stresst es die Fische oder nicht. Eine zwischen Meinung gibt es für mich da nicht. Entweder überall erlauben oder halt verbieten. Finde es doof das nicht jeder mit dem gleichen Recht fischen darf. Also soweit ich informiert bin ist es bei uns in Achim (Niedersachsen) verboten. Wie sollte es auch anders sein XD. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

